# Our latest trial



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I never updated about our last agility trial of the season (or at least I don't think I did!).

Marge had two REALLY nice NQs.. one NQ, she went around a jump and I didn't bring her back (good decision IMO). The other, we had two refusals and a backjump. But both were very connected, near-Qs. Here is the Open Std NQ.





She had one qualifying run, for our second Open JWW leg.





And, she had one ugly run.. it was sort of an awkward course and I would have done better with a lead-out, but I didn't want to lead out very far for this trial.. the table was erroneously left at 24" and I didn't realize it (it's the exhibitor's responsibility to make sure that heights are correct) so she refused the table. Not a fun video for me to watch but for the sake of completeness I'll post it.. it was the end of the day and there were a lot of things going on around the rings, I think Marge was just fried after a weekend of trialing (something like this HAS happened before.. yet some of her best runs have come at the end of a weekend trialing, too, go figure)


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

You have some brillant moments, her contacts and weaves remain solid. As for your ugly run, we have all had them, hell I've had entire trials that every run was something I wished I could forget lol. But typically those days pass and our runs become more consistant and our dogs stay better focused on us instead of what is happening outside of the ring. 
Interesting that you are responsible for something in the ring not being correct (equipment), if that happens in AAC and it causes you to not Q, we can be offered a re-run and most judges offer it.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey I know what you mean... Kim last trial (waaaaay too long ago!) she Q'd three times and NQ'd once...and that NQ run was my favorite of the weekend, hands-down. Just felt awesome. 

Congrats on another leg toward your OAJ. You guys look good together.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on your weekend, and your awesome progress and successes with Marge!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LynnI said:


> You have some brillant moments, her contacts and weaves remain solid. As for your ugly run, we have all had them, hell I've had entire trials that every run was something I wished I could forget lol. But typically those days pass and our runs become more consistant and our dogs stay better focused on us instead of what is happening outside of the ring.
> Interesting that you are responsible for something in the ring not being correct (equipment), if that happens in AAC and it causes you to not Q, we can be offered a re-run and most judges offer it.


Yeah, I'm really glad her contacts and weaves are looking nice, because the fact that she's able to perform them correctly and consistently even on the ugly runs is really a good thing. I showed a fearful dog-savvy trainer her agility videos and he said to not worry too much about runs like this because of the fact that she's hitting her weaves and staying in them. If she was really stressed or anything, she'd likely refuse them or pop out since they require a lot of mental focus.

Yes, and, of course, the obstacle we've been having the most trouble with (the table) is the one that has to go be set at the wrong height! Thankfully her table was good the day before, so I'm not tremendously worried about it.



Shaina said:


> Hey I know what you mean... Kim last trial (waaaaay too long ago!) she Q'd three times and NQ'd once...and that NQ run was my favorite of the weekend, hands-down. Just felt awesome.
> 
> Congrats on another leg toward your OAJ. You guys look good together.


I think I remember you posting about that trial! I really don't mind nice NQ's at all.. it's NQs like the last run of our weekend that make me crazy! But, admittedly, I've calmed down and just take it for what it is - an agility trial - without stressing or worrying about it. 



Xeph said:


> Congrats on your weekend, and your awesome progress and successes with Marge!


Thanks! I'm already itching to get back out there..


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am suffering from Agility withdrawl right now as won't be able to do any more till spring and the weather gets better. Really can't do much Agility with a few feet of snow. I went to a lot of trials this year and up to the last one, Remmy was really focused and did well and moved up to Masters in Gamblers and Jumpers.

His last trial of the year I think he must have thought that he had done enough because he ran wild in almost every class. The crowd loved it as he was so obviously just having a great time but not really the way I wanted to end the year but there will be next year.


----------

